# Places around Calgary



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone know of any great places around Caglary? I think the furthest we'd be willing to travel for a day trip would be about 2 hours.

Right now we spend most of our time at MacLean Creek (who doesn't). We want to try something new...for everyone.

Depending on how many of us go we have 4 adults made up of 2 very experienced, adventurous riders and 2 still learning. A 12 & 10 year old each with 500cc machines, an 8 year old with an 80cc machine.

Thanks for your help
D


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

indian graves, down by longveiw has really nice riding, used to live in cowtown for 14 years and rode a few places, i also got bored with mclean, now i live in north west bc the riding here is unreal plus you don't need insurance or registration and you never ride the same thing twice. Another good place around calgary is wipours I'm sure you've been though.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Skid

You're the 2nd person who's mentioned Indian Graves. I've also heard of places near Sundre & Caroline that are good. I'm going to make a list so we can try something new each time we head out.

I hear you about insurance and registration. It's a pain because two of the machines I own are for kids under 16. What a hassle.

Thanks again
D


----------

